# JHB Vape Meet - 22-01-2022



## vicTor

(Admin Approved)


*Please RSVP on the button below, hope to see you there:*
​
[RSVP=74957]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

DavyH - 2 - _Oh yes!_
JacoF - 1 - _Jaco Felthuis_
Phill - 2
Rob Fisher - 0 - _Major FOMO_
vicTor - 1 - _...let's go !_

Total: 6

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

@JurgensSt @Scouse45 @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

What's wrong - is the previous venue tired of all the clouds?  
I must say, this Ngwenya place looks interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> What's wrong - is the previous venue tired of all the clouds?
> I must say, this Ngwenya place looks interesting!



the German Club will see us again, it was always the plan to move the events around Johannesburg

...who dares, wins

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> the German Club will see us again, it was always the plan to move the events around Johannesburg
> ...who dares, wins



I'll give it a miss this time and go to The German Club for some Eisbein

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'll give it a miss this time and go to The German Club for some Eisbein



fine, now who's gonna fix broken mods

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> fine, now who's gonna fix broken mods



LOL ... I'll still gladly fix any mods an' tanks for you guys

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> LOL ... I'll still gladly fix any mods an' tanks for you guys



Don't mention that. I got a few.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Don't mention that. I got a few.



Only a pleasure ... this forum is about supporting each other after all

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Only a pleasure ... this forum is about supporting each other after all



I have an RSQ squonk that has been declared dead by many electrician boffs. And a Billet Box with a fried chip. It's easier to get a new one (which I got) than to fix it.

Next vape meet we are both at I will bring them. Maybe you can turn them into mechs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> I have an RSQ squonk that has been declared dead by many electrician boffs. And a Billet Box with a fried chip. It's easier to get a new one (which I got) than to fix it.
> 
> Next vape meet we are both at I will bring them. Maybe you can turn them into mechs.



Kewlest ... worst case scenario, is we turn em' into semi regulated mods


----------



## zadiac

I'm missing it again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> I'm missing it again



no ways !!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

...have a holly jolly Christmas !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> I'm missing it again


Will have to “maak n plan”, you can’t keep on missing out on all the fun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Room Fogger said:


> Will have to “maak n plan”, you can’t keep on missing out on all the fun.



There's no "maak 'n plan". We are short staffed as it is. The only way is to book sick and I don't book sick if I'm not sick. It will punish the whole shift and it's not fair. That's just me. I'd rather skip out on fun than do damage to my shift. Sorry...lol. The guilt would eat me up.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> There's no "maak 'n plan". We are short staffed as it is. The only way is to book sick and I don't book sick if I'm not sick. It will punish the whole shift and it's not fair. That's just me. I'd rather skip out on fun than do damage to my shift. Sorry...lol. The guilt would eat me up.



what we can do is disturb the silence, get really rowdy, then you pitch up to "sort us out" !

you have a vape and a chat and then be on your merry way !

plan gemaak !!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> There's no "maak 'n plan". We are short staffed as it is. The only way is to book sick and I don't book sick if I'm not sick. It will punish the whole shift and it's not fair. That's just me. I'd rather skip out on fun than do damage to my shift. Sorry...lol. The guilt would eat me up.


Commend you on your commitment to serve, I salute you Sir. Maybe a date in Feb or March if things quiet down for one of the next ones, otherwise I’m going to have to arrange with and “kidnapp” the Jhb crew and “hide” out on your side of the map, you can “search” for them, maar n plan sal gemaak word. It actually only takes 2 people to make a Vape meet, but the more the merrier! Just remember, the bracelets must not be too tight when you find us, I mean me, and I don’t mind breakfast in bed.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

The RSVP isn't registering my submission... Or that's what it looks like to me...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> The RSVP isn't registering my submission... Or that's what it looks like to me...



I see your submission, thank you, looking forward to seeing you again bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

5 - yallah !!


----------



## Viper_SA

Looks like I won't make it after all. You guys have fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Looks like I won't make it after all. You guys have fun.



next time Sir !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

...exciting news !


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> ...exciting news !


Yeeeees……?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Yeeeees……?



...a clue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'll give it a miss this time and go to The German Club for some Eisbein


Ditto , will meet you there

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Ditto , will meet you there


Excellento 

Anyone else that wants to join us for an ecigssa forum members breakfast / brunch at The German Club ahead of the "JHB Vape Meet", feel free to pop in

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

damn son !

...so some Malaysian dudes reached out to us and package received today !!

all I can say is it's ossem and fantastic !

yeeehaaaa !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

...from the onset the 4 of us planed this so that every meet would be at a different location in JHB i.e. North, South, East, West

obviously this is to give everyone a fair chance of less travel depending on which area they in and of course a change of scenery and what different locations have to offer is always a breath of fresh air

the reason 3 consecutive meets (first three) were held at the same venue was simply because the venues we had in mind were fully booked due to the time of the year, company events, weddings, markets etc. Otherwise there would have only been one meet (the first) in Edenvale anyway.

I do understand that this doesn't suit some people now, but as I say above, for instance, it didn't suit people from the West to travel to the East etc etc

also, we will always make sure that the chosen venues will have ample catering facilities with at least a restaurant and the likes for those that plan to arrive earlier for breakfast before the meet as some have suggested.

So, the venue for the 22nd Jan has awesome eating facilities, why not just arrive there earlier, have your breakfast/lunch and stumble straight into the meet ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> ...from the onset the 4 of us planed this so that every meet would be at a different location in JHB i.e. North, South, East, West
> 
> obviously this is to give everyone a fair chance of less travel depending on which area they in and of course a change of scenery and what different locations have to offer is always a breath of fresh air
> 
> the reason 3 consecutive meets (first three) were held at the same venue was simply because the venues we had in mind were fully booked due to the time of the year, company events, weddings, markets etc. Otherwise there would have only been one meet (the first) in Edenvale anyway.
> 
> I do understand that this doesn't suit some people now, but as I say above, for instance, it didn't suit people from the West to travel to the East etc etc
> 
> also, we will always make sure that the chosen venues will have ample catering facilities with at least a restaurant and the likes for those that plan to arrive earlier for breakfast before the meet as some have suggested.
> 
> So, the venue for the 22nd Jan has awesome eating facilities, why not just arrive there earlier, have your breakfast/lunch and stumble straight into the meet ?[/QUOT



Gilroys!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JacoF

vicTor said:


> ...exciting news !


Please share

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Gilroys!



there is also Judy's Kitchen, amazing chow !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

JacoF said:


> Please share



prizes from a huge Malaysian juice co

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> there is also Judy's Kitchen, amazing chow !



Haven't tried them before - more on the breakfast/light lunch lines?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Haven't tried them before - more on the breakfast/light lunch lines?



I've only ever had their pizza, was divine

I might have to get a takeaway for the drive home !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

https://fb.me/e/14wom6D8B


----------



## zadiac

aaaand working again....sigh

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

...so far things are looking good for these guys to attend the Jan 22nd meet and give us a show ! 

it's gonna be rad !!

please subscribe to their channel !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

...the 6 of us are gonna have a blast !!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DavyH

Only 6? Bloody January!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Only 6? Bloody January!



nah man, there's gonna be plenty of us !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Phill

I agree @vicTor , regardless if there's 6 or 60 people, a fun day is going to be had by all!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> I agree @vicTor , regardless if there's 6 or 60 people, a fun day is going to be had by all!!



you know it Phill !!


----------



## ivc_mixer

Alas, I will not able to attend the vape meet or breakfast. I'm in day 240 of January and there are still 458 more days to go to the end of the month, nevermind that it's my son's birthday end of the month as well... I hope he likes the sweater I knitted for him.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor

yes !!!

VIP's confirmed

let's go !!!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

V for ?

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

... 5 days to go !

yeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa !!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

@Ohmreaders

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

all aboard !!!


----------



## vicTor

hi all,
don't forget, there will be a PIF box
at the Vape Meet. Bring along any
of your unwanted, unused vaping
items, cotton, coils, tools, tanks,
juice or mods.

Someone might use what you don't want.



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...more t-shirts gong out to our fans !

great job @TheFrozenRogue !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...3 days to go !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

can not wait to see these guys live

Ohmreaders @Shiv_z

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...ladies and gents, 2 days to go !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

guys, if you haven't yet, please complete these forms asap, it's very important !

https://forms.gle/zjSawLh1dyBioB9s5

and

https://vsml.co.za/testimonial-form

please !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

what a beautiful day

...I think I'll have a vape meet

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> what a beautiful day
> 
> ...I think I'll have a vape meet
> 
> View attachment 248819​


Partly cloudy forecast for today on the Woesrand, currently at 11 deg, hitting a mild 24 deg at 2 pm, moderate wind speed from East with a high/extreme UV index. No rain forecast for today or tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Partly cloudy forecast for today on the Woesrand, currently at 11 deg, hitting a mild 24 deg at 2 pm, moderate wind speed from East with a high/extreme UV index. No rain forecast for today or tonight.



...see you later Meneer !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> ...see you later Meneer !


Reporting for duty and ready to move some tables. I’m good at delegation and supervision, love working so much I can watch it for hours.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

...it's on, like Donkey Kong !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

...today's turn out

38 people

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Halfdaft

What an awesome day! Thanks so much to @vicTor and the rest of the crew. 

Super blessed to have won first prize in the draw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## vicTor

vicTor said:


> ...today's turn out
> 
> 38 people



plus another 2 late arrivals makes it 40 !!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

I would just like to thank @Room Fogger @JurgensSt and @Scouse45 our crew for all your help today, love you long time !

thanks also @Hydraujac_Vaper good job bro !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...good times

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome turnout and major FOMO in Durbs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> love you long time


Five dollah!

Eisch these vaper tipes….

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

congratulations to the winners ! Jasper, @DavyH and @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

@JacoF

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Great to see @vicTor 
Thanks for sharing the videos!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Ωhmreaders, say no more !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

@Room Fogger @JurgensSt @Hydraujac_Vaper @JacoF

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

Ohmreaders, legends, going places !

please subscribe to their YouTube channel !

below video made by them, footage from their show at the 22-01-22 JHB VAPE MEET

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

@Scouse45 MC and Security

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

Another great day out - thanks @vicTor and the rest of the team, the sponsors and Ohmreaders!

Not mentioned - IT DIDN’T RAIN!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

third prize winner, Jasper

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

second prize winner, @DavyH

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

first prize winner, @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

Congratulations to all the winners!
And awesome event, yet again, @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

so many players in the industry in one picture

The Vape Distro, Vapology, Los Vapor, G Drops, Project X

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

4 legends

Brandon, Hardus Fourie (GIF Mods - Impi RDA), Theunis Mulder and @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Phill

Awesome time had by all, thank you very much to all the organizers and sponsors! 
@vicTor @Scouse45 @Room Fogger @JurgensSt

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

Awesome, sorry we missed this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Awesome, sorry we missed this one.



...next time my good Sir !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Looking forward to joining you guys on the next one! Looked like you guys had a great time. You can def count me in. Am I allowed to bring my son?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Looking forward to joining you guys on the next one! Looked like you guys had a great time. You can def count me in. Am I allowed to bring my son?



hi Munky, I look forward to meeting you

you most welcome to bring your son should the venue chosen for the next meet be child friendly i.e. things for them to do

stay tuned !


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

vicTor said:


> hi Munky, I look forward to meeting you
> 
> you most welcome to bring your son should the venue chosen for the next meet be child friendly i.e. things for them to do
> 
> stay tuned !



Hey @vicTor
Not a problem about the kiddos, don't want to be the only one with a naughty running around .
I look forward to meeting you guys!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Kids were brought to the vape meet before.

They were delicious.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Shiv_z

Fun at the Vape meet the Cloudflask S AIO by ASPIRE

Reactions: Like 1


----------

